# New 27rds Price...good?



## Chasn'Racin (Mar 12, 2007)

I am looking at a new 2006 Outback Sydney 27RDS. The dealer has come down to 21,900 for the trailer. Is this a good price? I am looking at the Outback due to really liking the layout, plus I am moving to the midwest and with the enclosed underbelly, hoping to extend our travel season to 7-8 good months a year of traveling in it. Let me know if this is a good deal! Gotta act quick as we leave Monday! Thanks!!!
Ken


----------



## Humpty (Apr 20, 2005)

Welcome to the site!

Contact Lakeshore RV as they seem to have some of the best pricing. Remember to factor in what shipping cost to your location would be.


----------



## emsley3 (Feb 27, 2007)

Welcome Chasn'Racin!!!

x2 on Lakeshore. You will probably find that they can get you a new 2007 for the cost of the 2006. I can also say that they could very well have you setup to leave on Monday depending on where you are. I ordered a 25RS on a Friday afternoon and they delivered to NC on Sunday afternoon. The timeframe is probably not out of their range.

Not to hijack, but Humpty, I notice you are in Raleigh too. Where do you spend most of your time camping?

Paul


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Hi Chasn'Racin
















to Outbackers! 

As the others have said, contact Lakeshore and get their lowest price, then add shipping charges. You could then go back to your dealer and see if they will match it.

Good luck and keep us posted,
Dawn


----------



## cookie9933 (Feb 26, 2005)

Lakeshore was selling the 27RSDS for less than $18,000 awhile back. Give them a call.

Bill


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Welcome...Welcome...Welcome.

Glad you found us.









Congrats on the pending Outback. See if you can get a quote for Lakeshore to ship you the Outback. Then take that to your local dealer and try to find some common ground.


----------



## NJMikeC (Mar 29, 2006)

Chas'n Rac'n,

Seriously if you are moving to the Midwest then Lakeshore in Muskegon Michigan makes more and more sense. You will likely be within driving distance of them. Their prices as noted above are for the most part un-beatable.

Welcome!
Mike C


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

* to Outbackers.com *


----------



## marglindskog (Mar 13, 2007)

Call Lakeshore for a quote! We ordered a 26KBRS a couple weeks ago and before sealing the deal with our local dealer, we called Lakeshore and got a quote for almost $2000 less! We took it to our local dealer and they matched it. Well worth the little bit of time and research we put in.

Also, we were originally looking at the same model that our dealer still had from 2006. You could tell it had been sitting out in the Chicagoland winter for awhile and had traveld to many RV shows. We ended up getting the 2007 for the same price! Our 2007 just arrived today at our local dealer and we pick it up Sat!

Good luck and happing camping!


----------

